# New Britstops



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks to Steve got the new stops over 40 of them look some good options there, printed them off this morning but printer still set up for other task so first print was landscape & double size had to bin them ,reprinted and printer/computer overheated had to let it cool down did it again, all good but used about 150 sheets of paper now all cut up and stuck in the book.looking forward to trying a couple next week.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: New stops*



rugbyken said:


> Thanks to Steve got the new stops over 40 of them look some good options there, printed them off this morning but printer still set up for other task so first print was landscape & double size had to bin them ,reprinted and printer/computer overheated had to let it cool down did it again, all good but used about 150 sheets of paper now all cut up and stuck in the book.looking forward to trying a couple next week.


Should this be in the Britstops forum?
It doesn't seem to make much sense where it is.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: New stops*



autostratus said:


> rugbyken said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to Steve got the new stops over 40 of them look some good options there, printed them off this morning but printer still set up for other task so first print was landscape & double size had to bin them ,reprinted and printer/computer overheated had to let it cool down did it again, all good but used about 150 sheets of paper now all cut up and stuck in the book.looking forward to trying a couple next week.
> ...


I knew what he meant. :lol:

Chris


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Didn't realise there was a specific britstops forum the Brit stop review was in uk touring and placed this post there as most relevant


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> Didn't realise there was a specific britstops forum the Brit stop review was in uk touring and placed this post there as most relevant


You're right Ken, there isn't a specific forum. I was thinking of the 25 page thread: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1054889.html#1054889


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just noticed the numbering on the new entries - a bit confusing, is there a reason why the numbering didn't just continue on from those in the book? Will have to be careful to look for the 'B' before the number in the reviews pages

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So how do we get the updates???

aldra


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

aldra 


Status: Online
So how do we get the updates??? 

aldra

Recieved e mail from Steve with link to new locations, 
Steve seems to send out couple of updates every year Chris guess that's why the prefix, will be included in the numbering sequence next year I would think,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks Ken

Will email Steve to check as I haven't received one

Aldra


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

aldra said:


> Thanks Ken
> 
> Will email Steve to check as I haven't received one
> 
> Aldra


Hi Aldra,

Have resent the email (you should have received it Tuesday 4th).

If anyone else hasn't received their updates, please first check spam or junk boxes, then get in touch. I'm starting to go through the bounced emails now... :roll:

The numbers had the B prefix simply to differentiate them from the stopovers in the book. So if someone refers to a stopover you know immediately if it is in the book or the updates, and know where to go to look for it.

Happy motorhoming, folks!

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks Steve now got it and printed it out

agood amount of new stopovers  

Aldra


----------

